# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Cơ hội mới cho CNC: gia công dấu (mộc) cho các doanh nghiệp

## ABCNC

Luật Doanh nghiệp 2014 mới có hiệu lực đầu tháng 7 này cho phép các doanh nghiệp tự làm con dấu (nghĩa là thuê đơn vị nào làm cũng đc, chứ ko nhất thiết phải làm tại nơi được chỉ định) với hình thức, số lượng (trước đây chỉ có 1) và nội dung con dấu do chính doanh nghiệp tự quyết. 
Doanh nghiệp quay lại với dấu đồng chắc sẽ nhiều, vì ưu điểm của nó.
Hy vọng ae sắp tới có thêm nhiều việc làm  :Smile:

----------

CNC24H.COM, Nam CNC

----------


## terminaterx300

> Luật Doanh nghiệp 2014 mới có hiệu lực đầu tháng 7 này cho phép các doanh nghiệp tự làm con dấu (nghĩa là thuê đơn vị nào làm cũng đc, chứ ko nhất thiết phải làm tại nơi được chỉ định) với hình thức, số lượng (trước đây chỉ có 1) và nội dung con dấu do chính doanh nghiệp tự quyết. 
> Doanh nghiệp quay lại với dấu đồng chắc sẽ nhiều, vì ưu điểm của nó.
> Hy vọng ae sắp tới có thêm nhiều việc làm


chủ yếu toàn chơi dấu cao su ko àh  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

em rất thích điều này hehehe.....

----------


## thuhanoi

Hèn gì mấy hôm rày bàn XY mini và ray vitme mini bán chạy như tôm tươi  :Big Grin:

----------

